

Ask HN: If code is dual licensed (GPL & MIT) which applies when? - jasondrowley

Actually, that's kind of a dumb question, because obviously both apply... I guess.<p>The code in question is a JQuery plugin which my startup wants to use for its commercial product. I'm a little confused as to which license applies, given the fact that the code's owner does not specify terms and conditions in his/her README file in the Github repo, or anywhere else for that matter.<p>I'm something of a noob w/r/t using open-source code, so any help would be appreciated.
======
joeyh
The user is free to choose which license to copy with.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_license>

~~~
jasondrowley
Thanks, joeyh. Shortly after posting this to HN, I did a bit of googling and
came across the same wiki. Thanks for replying.

------
wmf
Dual-licensing means you can choose which one you want; it sounds like you
want to choose MIT.

~~~
jasondrowley
Thanks, wmf. I knew I wanted to use the MIT license, it's just that the whole
dual-licence thing threw me for a loop. I guess in this regard I'm a noob no
longer. Thanks again for the help.

